# Encore un disque dur pas reconnu



## BlueVelvet (31 Août 2006)

Salut,
Sujet banal, hélas! J'ai bien fait une recherche mais n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
Je viens d'acheter un DD externe LaCie (Porsche 60 Go USB 2.0). Avec un PowerBook G4 12'.
Eh bien voilà, il n'apparaît pas, le monstre. J'ai bien vérifié les prefs du finder, l'utilitaire disque: il n'est pas visible. Par contre, dans info système (A propos de ce mac, etc), là, le port USB désigne clairement le DD LaCie. Mais dans utilitaire disque, pour le formater, rien. Et toujours rien sur le bureau.
Une idée, ou je me pends tout de suite ;-) ?


----------



## MarcMame (1 Septembre 2006)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, dans info syst&#232;me (A propos de ce mac, etc), l&#224;, le port USB d&#233;signe clairement le DD LaCie.


Tu peux donner les infos completes affich&#233;es ici ?


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2006)

Ne serait-ce pas un probl&#232;me d'alimentation &#233;lectrique du disque? Si c'est un disque auto-aliment&#233; par le port usb, il est possible que le powerbook ne d&#233;livre pas un courant &#233;lectrique suffisant et quil faille
- soit que le powerbook soit branch&#233; sur le secteur lorsque le disque est connect&#233;
- soit pr&#233;voir une alimentation &#233;lectrique externe du disque externe


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Septembre 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux donner les infos completes affichées ici ?



Informations système indique, sous port USB à grande vitesse: LaCie HardDrive USB. Mais pas trace sur le bureau...

Ce n'est pas un problème d'alimentation, j'ai essayé avec le cordon d'alimentation supplémentaire ;-( !


----------



## MarcMame (1 Septembre 2006)

Commence par vérifier qu'il fonctionne correctemement sur un PC ou non.


----------



## Gullyver (1 Septembre 2006)

Idem avec DD interne samsung. Si qq1 a une astuce...


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Septembre 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Commence par vérifier qu'il fonctionne correctemement sur un PC ou non.



Je l'ai amené à la Fnac, il apparaissait sans problème sur leur MacBook... Mon incompréhension grandit. Un problème avec le PowerBook G4? Ou il y a une option qui m'a echappé? Merci d'avance!


----------



## MarcMame (1 Septembre 2006)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai amené à la Fnac, il apparaissait sans problème sur leur MacBook... Mon incompréhension grandit. Un problème avec le PowerBook G4? Ou il y a une option qui m'a echappé? Merci d'avance!


As tu pu en profiter pour vérifier le format du disque ? (HFS+ ? FAT32 ? NTFS ?)

Ton disque est-il uniquement USB ou dispose-t-il d'une connection FireWire ?


----------



## MarcMame (1 Septembre 2006)

Quel est le modèle exact de ton powerbook 12" ? Ses ports USB sont ils bien à la norme 2.0 ou pas ?


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Septembre 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le modèle exact de ton powerbook 12" ? Ses ports USB sont ils bien à la norme 2.0 ou pas ?



C'est un G4 à 1,5 GHz, 512 de RAM, DD 60 Go, acheté au printemps 2005. Oui il y a un port USB 2.0. Dans les informations système, le disque dur LaCie apparaît d'ailleurs sur le «bus USB», mais nulle par ailleurs... Merci pour ta patience!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

s'il marche sur le powerbook de la fnac, c'est que c'est ton port usb qui est defectueux je pense (par simple deduction logique).
Est-il egalement firewire? Peux tu, si c'est le cas, essayer de le brancher par le port firewire pour verifier cette hypothese?


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Septembre 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> As tu pu en profiter pour vérifier le format du disque ? (HFS+ ? FAT32 ? NTFS ?)
> 
> Ton disque est-il uniquement USB ou dispose-t-il d'une connection FireWire ?



J'avoue que je n'ai pas vérifié le format... Dans la doc, LaCie dit que c'est par défaut du FAT32, et qu'une fois le disque monté, on peut le reformater en HFS+, ce que j'aimerais bien faire  ! Il est uniquement USB


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2006)

Humm...:mouais: 

Avec d'une part le Samsung et le LaCie qui ne sont pas reconnus par le syst&#232;me, et d'autre part le LaCie qui monte normalement sur un autre Mac...

Je dirais que &#231;a sent le soufre du c&#244;t&#233; de Mac OS. Il y a peut-&#234;tre un soucis avec un gestionnaire charg&#233; de l'USB ou des disques externes.

A tout hasard, lance une r&#233;paration des autorisations (&#231;a ne mange pas de pain). Et si le probl&#232;me persiste en branchant seul le disque sur un port USB, je te sugg&#232;re de faire une sauvegarde de tes donn&#233;es et de tenter une r&#233;installation du syst&#232;me.


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Humm...:mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> A tout hasard, lance une réparation des autorisations (ça ne mange pas de pain). Et si le problème persiste en branchant seul le disque sur un port USB, je te suggère de faire une sauvegarde de tes données et de tenter une réinstallation du système.



Excuse mon ignorance, cette réparation des autoritsation, c'est via un utilitaire?


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2006)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Excuse mon ignorance, cette r&#233;paration des autoritsation, c'est via un utilitaire?


On peut r&#233;parer les autorisations avec l'_Utilitaire de disque_ (pr&#233;sent dans le dossier _/Application/Utilitaires/_). S&#233;lectionne le disque syst&#232;me dans la partie gauche, et clique sur le bouton "R&#233;parer les autorisations du disque" de l'onglet "S.O.S".

D'autres utilitaires, comme OnyX par exemple, peuvent aussi r&#233;parer les autorisations.


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> On peut réparer les autorisations avec l'_Utilitaire de disque_ (présent dans le dossier _/Application/Utilitaires/_). Sélectionne le disque système dans la partie gauche, et clique sur le bouton "Réparer les autorisations du disque" de l'onglet "S.O.S".
> 
> D'autres utilitaires, comme OnyX par exemple, peuvent aussi réparer les autorisations.



Pas d'effet, hélas...


----------



## MarcMame (1 Septembre 2006)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> C'est un G4 à 1,5 GHz, 512 de RAM, DD 60 Go, acheté au printemps 2005. Oui il y a un port USB 2.0. Dans les informations système, le disque dur LaCie apparaît d'ailleurs sur le «bus USB», mais nulle par ailleurs... Merci pour ta patience!


J'imagine que tu as essayé les 2 ports USB disponibles ?
Il n'y a rien d'autre de connecté sur ces ports ?
Est ce que le disque était éventuellement livré avec un driver de formatage pour Os X ?


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Septembre 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que tu as essayé les 2 ports USB disponibles ?
> Il n'y a rien d'autre de connecté sur ces ports ?
> Est ce que le disque était éventuellement livré avec un driver de formatage pour Os X ?



J'ai essayé les deux ports, avec ou sans souris connectée sur un autre...
Il est livré avec des utilitaires mais pas de driver de formatage: LaCie affirme que «Ce lecteur LaCie est entièrement compatible avec Mac OS X et le système dexploitation supporte complètement ce périphérique.» D'ailleurs, à la Fnac, il est immédiatement apparu sur un MacBook... Ma perplexité grandit  !


----------



## MarcMame (1 Septembre 2006)

Si tu peux encore le changer, je ne saurait trop te conseiller de prendre un modèle  avec une connectique FireWire dont les performances par rapport au même modèle en USB ne sont plus à démontrer. Y a t il une raison particulière pour avoir choisi l'USB ?


----------



## MarcMame (1 Septembre 2006)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Il est livré avec des utilitaires mais pas de driver de formatage


As tu tout de même tenté d'installer ces utilitaires ?


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Septembre 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> As tu tout de même tenté d'installer ces utilitaires ?



Pour l'USB pas vraiment de raison précise, je n'avais pas besoin d'un gros truc et visais un prix léger.
Oui les softs ont été installés sans peine, eux :hein:


----------



## utc (1 Septembre 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si tu peux encore le changer, je ne saurait trop te conseiller de prendre un modèle  avec une connectique FireWire dont les performances par rapport au même modèle en USB ne sont plus à démontrer. Y a t il une raison particulière pour avoir choisi l'USB ?



J'ai eu le même problème et ce n'était pas mieux en USB ou Firewire, bien que ce dernier semble plus fiable.

J'ai réussi à changer le disque (SAV et garantie 4 ans  ) mais avec le nouveau disque, c'est pile ou face, ce n'est pas facile parfois de le faire monter sur le bureau, bien que quelques fois il n'apparaisse pas sur le bureau mais est visible dans l'utilitaire disque, ou l'option "monter" est grisée


----------



## BlueVelvet (2 Septembre 2006)

C'&#233;tait &#233;videmment la solution la plus &#233;l&#233;mentaire qui s'imposait...
Sur un PB G4, il faut d'abord brancher l'alimentation USB du LaCie, le laisser tourner quelques secondes, puis le brancher par l'autre USB... Et l&#224;, il appara&#238;t. Honteux, je suis ;-) !
Je remarque qu'avec un MacBook Pro &#224; la FNAC, l'alimentation de la seule connection USB &#233;tait suffisante pour le monter directement sur le bureau. Bon point pour les MBP!
Merci &#224; tous pour votre appui et votre patience!!


----------



## Gullyver (3 Septembre 2006)

Heureux de voir que le pb avec le Lacie est résolu. Moi je reste tjrs avec mon dd 2,5" Samsung (dans un boitier externe, le temps de cloner le dd du Powerbook). Il ne monte pas sur le bureau et fait clac-clac... 

Pourtant il est monté sur l'ibook de ma femme et j'ai pu le formater en HFS+. Et même dans le bon format, il ne monte pas sur le bureau de mon mac à moi. Je précise que le port USB2 fonctionne parfaitement avec des cles usb ou ipod. Alors là je suis perdu. Surtout qu'il allume la diode verte!

Avant que je me casse la tete à demonter le PB, pensez vous que l'installer en interne suffira à le faire reconnaitre? Merci de vos eclairages.


----------



## MarcMame (3 Septembre 2006)

Gullyver a dit:


> Moi je reste tjrs avec mon dd 2,5" Samsung (dans un boitier externe, le temps de cloner le dd du Powerbook). Il ne monte pas sur le bureau et fait clac-clac...


Les clac-clac sont généralement de mauvais signes pour un disque dur.
S'il est sous garanti, fait le changer.


----------



## Gullyver (3 Septembre 2006)

Bon, ca y est. J'ai installé le samsung en interne et il fonctionne parfaitement. Seulement je n'ai pas pu cloner le contenu. Il faut tout que je reinstalle... C'est ça une "clean install".

Le DD d'origine, dans le même boitier fait lui aussi clac clac sur mon powerbook, mais monte parfaitement sur l'ibook de ma femme. Je penche plutôt pour une alimentation du port usb2 trop faible. Je pars de ce pas acheter un adapteur usb qq part. Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## GoReGuI (4 Septembre 2006)

pas cool , ça monte pas :mouais: !!!
ok, il est formaté en NTFS mais il devrait au moins être lu !

g besoin de passser des fichiers sur mon powerbook

quels sont les procedures à tester svp ?   

D'avance merci pour vos bons conseils
G.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Septembre 2006)

GoReGuI a dit:


> pas cool , ça monte pas :mouais: !!!
> ok, il est formaté en NTFS mais il devrait au moins être lu !
> 
> g besoin de passser des fichiers sur mon powerbook
> ...


Bonjour !
Tu remarqueras que tu ne donnes aucune info.


----------



## GoReGuI (4 Septembre 2006)

max osx tiger
PB  1,66 Ghz 17"
_________________&,

d-dur fujitsu 80Go (en ntfs) dans boitier nexStar 2,5"

je voudrait faire "le pont" entre mon pc de bureau en XP pro et mon Pbook grace &#224; ce disque dur   pour le son etc (heureusement que j'ai un thomson lyra avec sd 2 Go, mais c pas encore le pied)

De quelles infos  suppl&#233;mentaires avez vous besoin ???


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce un mod&#232;le de bo&#238;tier externe donn&#233; compatible Mac ? (Les NexStar 3 en USB2 et USB2/Firewire le sont).

Est-il bien allum&#233; et correctement aliment&#233;.

Sur quel interface le branches-tu (USB2 ou Firewire) ?

Si c'est sur l'USB, as-tu essay&#233; de le branch&#233; seul directement sur le Mac (sans hub) ?

Le disque appara&#238;t-il dans "Informations syst&#232;me", &#224; la rubrique "Mat&#233;riel" (USB ou Firewire, selon l'interface) ? Qu'y a-t-il d'inscrit comme informations le concernant (partie de droite inf&#233;rieure de la fen&#234;tre) ?


----------



## GoReGuI (4 Septembre 2006)

nexStar 3 (usb 1 &2), allum&#233; & aliment&#233; : marche parfaitement sur mon pc

Euh (...je ne souhaite pas ) *lol -que veux-tu dire par le brancher "seul directement sur le mac" ??  Attention il est format&#233; NTFS !  je ne v pas en faire un disque system  : c un moyen de  transfert de donn&#233;es  et je touche pas au DD system de mon Pbook du moins pour l'instant moa bidouiller tout ce que vous voulez sur ma tour pc ; mais pour le pbook MOA pas vouloir trop faire le ouf (boulot oblige)

&#233;videmment , (je pr&#233;cise) soyez clairs car je d&#233;bute sur Os X


----------



## GoReGuI (4 Septembre 2006)

rien concernant ce peripherique dans materiel>usb :

BUS USB
hci bluetooth

BUS USB
apple internal keyboard
mouse usb 2

bus usb &#224; gde vitesse
(rien)


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

GoReGuI a dit:


> que veux-tu dire par le brancher "seul directement sur le mac"


Je veux dire qu'il faut le brancher sans hub interm&#233;diaire, afin de s'assurer qu'ancun autre p&#233;riph&#233;rique externe USB pr&#233;sent sur le m&#234;me interface ne vient perturber son fonctionnement.

S'il n'appara&#238;t pas dans la liste des p&#233;riph&#233;riques USB, c'est d&#233;j&#224; que l'interface USB ne fonctionne pas (probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel du c&#244;t&#233; bo&#238;tier, du c&#226;ble ou des prises, ou bien probl&#232;me logiciel c&#244;t&#233; Mac OS). Inutile dans ces conditions d'esp&#233;rer voir monter le disque sur le bureau. Et le format du disque n'intervient pas encore.

Attention. Il faut penser &#224; faire Pomme-R pour mettre &#224; jour l'affichage d'"Informations syst&#232;me".


----------



## GoReGuI (4 Septembre 2006)

la souris fonctionne sans aucun probleme sur les 2 ports usb
le dd fonctione sans aucun pb sur mon Pc 
merci pour "pom+r"
pas de pb de prise donc, ni de cable ! si c'est l'os alors koa faire ?
merci PA5CAL...


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

Attention. On ne peut pas mettre d'emblée le câble hors de cause. Un câble vendu pour du hi-speed (12Mbps) de qualité insuffisante pour véhiculer du full-speed (480Mbps) peut très bien fonctionner par intermittence, au gré des appareils branchés et des parasites ambiants.

Sinon, pour avoir des éléments de réponse, il te faut relire ce fil depuis le début.


----------



## GoReGuI (4 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Attention. On ne peut pas mettre d'emblée le câble hors de cause. Un câble vendu pour du hi-speed (12Mbps) de qualité insuffisante pour véhiculer du full-speed (480Mbps) peut très bien fonctionner par intermittence, au gré des appareils branchés et des parasites ambiants.
> 
> Sinon, pour avoir des éléments de réponse, il te faut relire ce fil depuis le début.


rien sans hub : mais alors strictement rien !!!

par contre avec *1 HUB de base ALIMENT&#233; sur secteur il apparait et MONTE !!! TROP bien !!!*

l'alim par USB meme doubl&#233;e (sur nextar 3) j'pense que c'&#233;tait pas suffisant
*
enfing' merci les gars !!!! au fait ; c quoi comme fichier les .DMG*


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

GoReGuI a dit:


> rien sans hub : mais alors strictement rien !!!
> 
> par contre avec *1 HUB de base ALIMENT&#233; sur secteur il apparait et MONTE !!! TROP bien !!!*
> 
> l'alim par USB meme doubl&#233;e (sur nextar 3) j'pense que c'&#233;tait pas suffisant


Par exp&#233;rience, je peux dire que les alimentations par la prise USB sont une bien mauvaise solution (trop faibles). Il faut leur pr&#233;f&#233;rer les alimentations par adaptateur secteur.

Mais &#231;a me para&#238;t quand-m&#234;me bizarre. Il faudrait v&#233;rifier si toutes les sources d'alimentations sont en parfait &#233;tat de marche (source USB du Mac, alimentation doubl&#233;e du bo&#238;tier).



GoReGuI a dit:


> c quoi comme fichier les .DMG


Ce sont des images disques. Une sorte de fichier d'archive qu'on peut monter pour acc&#233;der &#224; son contenu comme s'il s'agissait d'un disque (avec visu de l'arborescence des dossiers sous Finder).


----------



## GoReGuI (4 Septembre 2006)

merci à tous :love:zet zouper !!! :king: i tout itout @+ 

!! super votre forum !!
jsuis content:bebe:

​


----------



## jeanbatman (4 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous, jai un macbook et franchement, pour la capacité du dd c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule. Enfin bref, je voudrais donc acheter un dd externe. 

Est ce que vous pouvez me conseiller svp

Je voudrais acheter un dd externe de 100go avec alim externe et un de 200go qui salimente avec le macbook. 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils. 
++


----------



## Gullyver (5 Septembre 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, c'était bien un probleme d'alimentation par l'usb. J'ai branché, par un cable à 2 tetes, le DD sur un hub usb1 et sur le port USB 2 et il est monté sans souci...

Mais bon, vu que j'ai raté la phase clonage... Il faut que je réinstalle tout... Et que je retrouve où son ranger les preferences mail/safari/ical... Pas cool.


----------



## macboy (5 Septembre 2006)

&#224; mon tour maintenant !!!
j'ai un PowerBook G4 
et il ne reconnait aucun disque 2.5 pouces (j'ai fait le test avec 2 HD )
que le mac soit branch&#233; au secteur ou non

pour l'HD j'ai branch&#233; m&#234;me 2 c&#226;bles USB (un pour les donn&#233;es, l'autre pour l'alimentation)

est ce normal?
car moi qui voulait en acheter si mon mac ne peut pas les reconna&#238;tre &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MortyBlake (5 Septembre 2006)

GoReGuI a dit:


> pas cool , ça monte pas :mouais: !!!
> ok, il est formaté en NTFS mais il devrait au moins être lu !
> 
> g besoin de passser des fichiers sur mon powerbook
> ...




Une réponse un peu générale pour ce qui précède, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut mais qui a marché jusqu'à maintenant à chaque fois.

Ce problème de DD qui ne monte pas sur les PWB et qui monte sur les ordi de bureau ou sur les PC m'est arrivé avec plusieurs modèles de DD différents. Je pense vraiment que c'est un problème d'alim insuffisante des portables. J'ai fini par trouver un cable USB à 3 connecteurs. En branchant 2 connecteurs sur le PWB ou l'IBook et l'autre dans le DD ça a toujours marché sans problème (pas d'experience avec les MacBook).
Le seul problème c'est que ça occupe les 2 ports en même temps.


----------



## macboy (5 Septembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> En branchant 2 connecteurs sur le PWB ou l'IBook et l'autre dans le DD ça a toujours marché sans problème (pas d'experience avec les MacBook).
> Le seul problème c'est que ça occupe les 2 ports en même temps.


j'ai testé cf mon message plus haut mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi !!!!!:hein: :hein:


----------



## MortyBlake (5 Septembre 2006)

macboy a dit:


> j'ai testé cf mon message plus haut mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi !!!!!:hein: :hein:



La toute petite différence est que les 2 USB du Mac convergent vers un seul USB du DD. Je sais que ça parait non compréhensible mais ...


----------



## macboy (5 Septembre 2006)

j'ai compris
toi tu as 2 usb > 1 usb
moi j'ai  1 usb > 1 usb
             1 usb > 1 alimentation HD

et &#231;a ne fonctionne pas !!
pourquoi ??


----------



## MortyBlake (5 Septembre 2006)

macboy a dit:


> j'ai compris
> toi tu as 2 usb > 1 usb
> moi j'ai  1 usb > 1 usb
> 1 usb > 1 alimentation HD
> ...



ça c'est une bonne question,mais je passe mon tour pour la réponse. J'ai trouvé ce cable en achetant un DD portable au Vietnam (il était fourni avec le boitier) et c'était le vendeur qui a eu l'idée de brancher les 2 sur le Mac. Depuis je l'ai utilisé sur plusieurs boitiers et ça a marché à chaque fois. Ce qui m'étonne à chaque fois c'est que ces DD montent sans problème sur les Imac et les PowerMac. Le tien monte-t-il sur un Desktop ?


----------



## macboy (5 Septembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> &#231;a c'est une bonne question,mais je passe mon tour pour la r&#233;ponse. J'ai trouv&#233; ce cable en achetant un DD portable au Vietnam (il &#233;tait fourni avec le boitier) et c'&#233;tait le vendeur qui a eu l'id&#233;e de brancher les 2 sur le Mac. Depuis je l'ai utilis&#233; sur plusieurs boitiers et &#231;a a march&#233; &#224; chaque fois. Ce qui m'&#233;tonne &#224; chaque fois c'est que ces DD montent sans probl&#232;me sur les Imac et les PowerMac. Le tien monte-t-il sur un Desktop ?


Yes en plus c'est &#231;a le pire aussi bien Mac Linux, PC !!!!


----------



## patkino (14 Septembre 2006)

Et si c'est le cas avec un disque équipé d'un firewire (LaCie) ? ça monte sur le bureau (mais pas toujours). Je peux ouvrir le doc sur le disque et travailler mais cela n'enregistre pas (il y a de la place en mémoire, pas de pb!). Et si je vais dans les utilitaires pour verifier le disque, là il ne le reconnait pas. 
(tout ça sur un G4 avec Mac OSX). 
Lumière SVP


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Septembre 2006)

Je pense qu'il ne reste plus &#224; d&#233;montrer que *l'alimentation par le c&#226;ble d'interface ne vaut d&#233;cid&#233;ment rien  !* Une petite recherche sur le forum peut vous d&#233;montrer que ces probl&#232;mes sont r&#233;currents.


Je crois utile de rappeler qu'un port USB est cens&#233; ne d&#233;livrer qu'un courant de 0,5A sous 5V, et un port Firewire un courant de 1,25A sous 12V. Tant mieux quand ils font plus, mais &#231;a ne devrait normalement pas &#234;tre le cas (pour une question de protection &#233;lectrique notamment).

Or, un disque dur provoque normalement des *appels de courant* souvent *bien sup&#233;rieurs aux limites th&#233;oriques* de ces interfaces. Au d&#233;marrage, on d&#233;passe un courant moyen de 1A, auquel doit se rajouter la consommation &#233;lectrique du pont USB/ATA ou Firewire/ATA. Et en cours de fonctionnement on doit &#233;galement faire face &#224; des *pics de courant* importants.

Quand le courant est important, une *chute de tension* non n&#233;gligeable peut appara&#238;tre dans les fils d'alimentation du *c&#226;ble de liaison*, ce qui risque de provoquer des dysfonctionnements de l'interface du disque parce qu'il se trouve alors *sous-aliment&#233;*.

Les pics de courant *perturbent* &#233;galement *la transmission* dans les fils qui circulent dans le m&#234;me c&#226;ble,* cr&#233;ant des erreurs* au niveau des commandes et des donn&#233;es &#233;chang&#233;es.

Il n'y a donc rien d'&#233;tonnant &#224; ce qu'on se retrouve de temps en temps avec des disques non reconnus, ou bien des erreurs de lecture/&#233;criture.


Si ce type d'alimentation est suffisant pour une souris, un lecteur de cartes m&#233;moire, une interface parall&#232;le ou s&#233;rie, un adaptateur audio ou video, ou encore une webcam, &#231;a ne repr&#233;sente *pas une solution fiable* pour un disque dur ou un lecteur optique. Dans ces derniers cas, *une alimentation par bloc secteur est grandement pr&#233;f&#233;rable*.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Septembre 2006)

patkino a dit:


> &#231;a monte sur le bureau (mais pas toujours)


Voir ci-dessus.



patkino a dit:


> Je peux ouvrir le doc sur le disque et travailler mais cela n'enregistre pas


Ne serait-il pas format&#233; en NTFS ? (NTFS=lecture seule sur Mac OS)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> La toute petite diff&#233;rence est que les 2 USB du Mac convergent vers un seul USB du DD. Je sais que &#231;a parait non compr&#233;hensible mais ...





macboy a dit:


> j'ai compris
> toi tu as 2 usb > 1 usb
> moi j'ai  1 usb > 1 usb
> 1 usb > 1 alimentation HD
> ...





MortyBlake a dit:


> &#231;a c'est une bonne question,mais je passe mon tour pour la r&#233;ponse. J'ai trouv&#233; ce cable en achetant un DD portable au Vietnam (il &#233;tait fourni avec le boitier) et c'&#233;tait le vendeur qui a eu l'id&#233;e de brancher les 2 sur le Mac. Depuis je l'ai utilis&#233; sur plusieurs boitiers et &#231;a a march&#233; &#224; chaque fois. Ce qui m'&#233;tonne &#224; chaque fois c'est que ces DD montent sans probl&#232;me sur les Imac et les PowerMac. Le tien monte-t-il sur un Desktop ?



Salut Michel ,

&#199;a, &#231;a ne peut fonctionner que dans le cas ou chaque prise USB dispose de son propre contr&#244;leur (c'est le cas de ton PB, puisqu'il a un modem interne USB, donc en fait, trois prises, dont une interne, ce qui implique un second contr&#244;leur), mais dans le cas du MacBook, les deux prises sont sur le m&#234;me contr&#244;leur, et donc, doivent se partager les 500 mA. Tu ne gagnes donc rien comme &#231;a.


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Salut Michel ,
> 
> Ça, ça ne peut fonctionner que dans le cas ou chaque prise USB dispose de son propre contrôleur (c'est le cas de ton PB, puisqu'il a un modem interne USB, donc en fait, trois prises, dont une interne, ce qui implique un second contrôleur), mais dans le cas du MacBook, les deux prises sont sur le même contrôleur, et donc, doivent se partager les 500 mA. Tu ne gagnes donc rien comme ça.



Salut Pascal,

Tu as surement raison, mais le circuit me pârait étrange, Si je comprends bien, le modem interne est un modem USB, dont on ne voit que la sortie RJ11 ? La prise USB gauche du PWB serait alimentée avec le modem qui se trouve à coté et l'autre à droite serait indépendante ?

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que certains disques montent sans probléme, que d'autre ne monte pas même quand l'alim est branchée et que les 2 miens monte sans problème sur tous les desktops mais nécessite un double USB sur mon PWB mais monte sur tous les PC portables. Je vais essayer ma double USB sur mon viel Ibook pour voir et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Salut Pascal,
> 
> Tu as surement raison, mais le circuit me pârait étrange, Si je comprends bien, le modem interne est un modem USB, dont on ne voit que la sortie RJ11 ? La prise USB gauche du PWB serait alimentée avec le modem qui se trouve à coté et l'autre à droite serait indépendante ?
> 
> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que certains disques montent sans probléme, que d'autre ne monte pas même quand l'alim est branchée et que les 2 miens monte sans problème sur tous les desktops mais nécessite un double USB sur mon PWB mais monte sur tous les PC portables. Je vais essayer ma double USB sur mon viel Ibook pour voir et je vous tiens au courant



D'après les infos que j'ai pu glaner ici ou là, il semblerait que contrairement à ce qui se passe sur Mac, où l'USB est pile à la norme au quart de milliampère près, les PC se montrent plus libéraux sur le plan de l'alim, et fournissent souvent un peu plus que les 500 mA prévus par la dite norme.

Pour savoir si tu as un ou deux contrôleurs, "Informations système Apple" est ton ami :




On voit bien les deux contrôleurs, et le modem interne USB.


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'après les infos que j'ai pu glaner ici ou là, il semblerait que contrairement à ce qui se passe sur Mac, où l'USB est pile à la norme au quart de milliampère près, les PC se montrent plus libéraux sur le plan de l'alim, et fournissent souvent un peu plus que les 500 mA prévus par la dite norme.
> 
> Pour savoir si tu as un ou deux contrôleurs, "Informations système Apple" est ton ami :
> 
> ...



Pascal,

Je viens de faire le test sur mon vieil Ibook G3 500mHz 256 Mo en 10.2.8

ET .....

Un seul controleur (tu as raison)

Le disque ne monte pas en USB, mais si j'utilise le cable 2/1, donc en utilisant le "seul controleur" ça monte     

C'est donc complètement imbitable, mais si cette bidouille incompréhensible peut servir à d'autre ...

Le seul problème est que je ne sais pas ou on peut trouver un tel cable (j'en avais acheté 2 au Vietnam). Si ça peut servir je peut mettre la photo en ligne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2006)

Oui, bizarre !    

Remarque ça me fait penser à cette PCCard USB2 que j'ai ici, elle est fournie avec un cordon d'alim extérieur, dont le côté opposé à celui qui se branche sur la carte se termine par une prise ... USB :mouais: 

Au fait, pour demain matin, on se retrouve où ? métro, ou boulot ? (au cas ou tu n'aurais pas eu mon mail, ça ouvre à 10h, je proposais vers 9h40 au métro, ou plus tôt du côté de ton boulot)


----------



## Xyzo (15 Septembre 2006)

'lut,

Je viens d'échanger le DD 40Go d'origine de mon Alu12" par un 100Go : j'en ai profité pour commander un boitier AluSlim 2"5 pour utiliser le "vieux" 40Go comme disque externe et j'ai quelques petits soucis pour que ce DD externe soit reconnu par le Powerbook.
1) Si je veux le connecter en USB, il faut que je branche les 2 connecteurs USB fournis sur le Powerbook pour que le disque soit monté.
2) Je n'arrive pas à monter le disque en Firewire : la LED bleue est bien allumée mais le disque ne tourne pas longtemps et ne se monte pas.
A priori, c'est un pb d'alimentation insuffisante délivrée par les ports USB/FW du Powerbook : vous confirmez ? Aucun espoir de pouvoir utiliser ce boitier en FW sur le Powerbook ? Est-ce qu'un adaptateur secteux règle l'affaire ?

Merci d'avance pour vos avis éclairés là-dessus.


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, bizarre !
> 
> Remarque ça me fait penser à cette PCCard USB2 que j'ai ici, elle est fournie avec un cordon d'alim extérieur, dont le côté opposé à celui qui se branche sur la carte se termine par une prise ... USB :mouais:
> 
> Au fait, pour demain matin, on se retrouve où ? métro, ou boulot ? (au cas ou tu n'aurais pas eu mon mail, ça ouvre à 10h, je proposais vers 9h40 au métro, ou plus tôt du côté de ton boulot)




9h15 Boulot


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2006)

Xyzo a dit:


> 'lut,
> 
> Je viens d'&#233;changer le DD 40Go d'origine de mon Alu12" par un 100Go : j'en ai profit&#233; pour commander un boitier AluSlim 2"5 pour utiliser le "vieux" 40Go comme disque externe et j'ai quelques petits soucis pour que ce DD externe soit reconnu par le Powerbook.
> 1) Si je veux le connecter en USB, il faut que je branche les 2 connecteurs USB fournis sur le Powerbook pour que le disque soit mont&#233;.
> ...



&#199;a serait sympa de faire une recherche avant de poster, il y a d&#233;j&#224; au moins un thread sur exactement ce sujet. J'y fusionne le tien.


----------



## Xyzo (17 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça serait sympa de faire une recherche avant de poster, il y a déjà au moins un thread sur exactement ce sujet. J'y fusionne le tien.


Oui, Chef  J'avais bien vu ces threads divers et avariés mais je cherchais à voir le problème spécifique AluSlim FW/USB2 + Alu12" avait été rencontré par d'autres. A priori, le problème est plus général. J'ai posé la question à MacWay : wait&see


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2006)

Xyzo a dit:


> Oui, Chef  J'avais bien vu ces threads divers et avariés mais je cherchais à voir le problème spécifique AluSlim FW/USB2 + Alu12" avait été rencontré par d'autres. A priori, le problème est plus général. J'ai posé la question à MacWay : wait&see



MacWay se contente d'assembler dans des boîtiers qu'il fait fabriquer, des disques et des bridges du commerce, donc, le problème ne peut être spécifique que si la cause en est le plastique du boîtier, sinon, d'autres disques d'autres marques peuvent connaître le même problème. C'est de cette idée que je suis parti pour fusionner.


----------



## Fanoo (27 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je pense qu'il ne reste plus à démontrer que *l'alimentation par le câble d'interface ne vaut décidément rien  !* Une petite recherche sur le forum peut vous démontrer que ces problèmes sont récurrents.
> 
> 
> Je crois utile de rappeler qu'un port USB est censé ne délivrer qu'un courant de 0,5A sous 5V, et un port Firewire un courant de 1,25A sous 12V. Tant mieux quand ils font plus, mais ça ne devrait normalement pas être le cas (pour une question de protection électrique notamment).
> ...



Et l'iPod ?
c'est bien un disque dur externe, sans aucune alimentation autonome, branché en FW ou en USB  ?

pourquoi ferait-il exception à ta règle et si l'iPod fait exception, il doit bien exister d'autres DD qui devraient être capables de faire aussi bien que lui, mais moins chers car sans écran, sans fonctions musicales et sans logo Apple, non ?


----------



## Tox (27 Décembre 2006)

Juste un mot pour dire qu'on peut aussi avoir des solutions fiables en firewire. J'utilise un boîtier externe 2.5" "noname" usb2 et firewire ; puce Prolific PL3507 Combo Device avec un disque WD800VE Scorpio donné pour 5V et 0.5A. Moralité, le bus FireWire est de loin suffisant pour alimenter une telle solution. 

Le bus USB2 est lui incapable de monter le disque. Cela s'explique par le fait que le disque à lui seul est déjà aux limites d'alimentation de l'USB2. Avec l'alimentation depuis le deuxième port, le disque fonctionne (sur iBook).

Je conseille donc à ceux qui cherchent une solution portable de choisir avec soin boîtier et disque économes en courant, le tour sera ainsi joué. J'avoue me méfier des solutions type LaCie et autres.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Décembre 2006)

Fanoo a dit:


> Et l'iPod ?
> c'est bien un disque dur externe, sans aucune alimentation autonome, branch&#233; en FW ou en USB  ?
> 
> pourquoi ferait-il exception &#224; ta r&#232;gle et si l'iPod fait exception, il doit bien exister d'autres DD qui devraient &#234;tre capables de faire aussi bien que lui, mais moins chers car sans &#233;cran, sans fonctions musicales et sans logo Apple, non ?


Bien s&#251;r, &#231;a fonctionne souvent, et en particulier dans le cas des iPods (enfin, il semblerait). Mais force est de constater qu'on fait face &#224; une v&#233;ritable &#233;pid&#233;mie de probl&#232;mes sur les disques externes aliment&#233;s par l'interface. Parfois du fait de l'alimentation de l'h&#244;te, parfois du seul fait de la qualit&#233; du c&#226;ble. D'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, la fiabilit&#233; n'est pas toujours au rendez-vous. Et il est donc plut&#244;t difficile de savoir _a priori_ si tel ou tel produit fonctionnera sur sa configuration personnelle.

Ce dont je suis s&#251;r en revanche, c'est que l'emploi d'une alimentation externe supprime ce probl&#232;me particulier.


----------



## Fanoo (27 Décembre 2006)

OK, je comprends, mais quand on a un portable, on ne veut pas s'embeter avec une alimentation externe pour son DD externe.

Du coup, l'iPod me semble vraiment la solution la plus sûre (quoique pas forcément 'totalement' sûre) et la plus pratique (dock vertical, faible encombrement, solidité, ...), mais certes pas la moins chère...

C'est le prix de la tranquilité, tres "Apple" finalement...


----------



## Tox (27 Décembre 2006)

Fanoo a dit:


> OK, je comprends, mais quand on a un portable, on ne veut pas s'embeter avec une alimentation externe pour son DD externe.
> 
> Du coup, l'iPod me semble vraiment la solution la plus s&#251;re (quoique pas forc&#233;ment 'totalement' s&#251;re) et la plus pratique (dock vertical, faible encombrement, solidit&#233;, ...), mais certes pas la moins ch&#232;re...
> 
> C'est le prix de la tranquilit&#233;, tres "Apple" finalement...


Avec l'iPod, on est dans le domaine du disque 1.8", non ? Il faudrait surtout savoir si quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; eu des d&#233;boires en branchant un disque de ce type sur un portable Apple. En effet, je pr&#233;sume que l'alimentation d'un tel disque doit &#234;tre pour le moins &#233;conome en &#233;nergie...


----------

